# Will you (and your kids) mark Peace Day?



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

My kids and I have a few things planned for Peace Day (September 21) but I am looking for more ideas.

Will you and your kids mark the day?
How?

Karen


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Karenwith4, I can't believe our family just missed this. I've been so preoccupied. How did your day go? Maybe we can get some ideas for a peaceful Remembrance Day.


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

It was lovely thanks.
We had a Peace Party in the Park with some friends from our new kids Difference Makers group and then went as a family to a human peace sign and drumming circle event in a nearby city (there are details and pics (and resources) on my blog).

October 2nd is Gandhi's birthday and the International Day of Non Violence. The group who hosted the human peace sign event is actually running 12 days of peace events - you could still play into that if you wanted to!


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

My guys are little, so we're doing 'peace first at home' for a few years. We talked a bit about peaceful actions and tried to treat one another and everyone we met with gentleness and care.

I look forward to when they are bigger and we'll do something moer active, but this simpleness suits us for now.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't believe I missed these! Next year.


----------

